

Sublime Text Build 3067 Available - spdustin
http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev?3067

======
ravitation
Hey, I have a question for people using ST3... Should I upgrade from ST2?
There's not a real reason I haven't, just a question of utility.

~~~
spdustin
ST3 is noticeably faster for me with some plugins like SublimeIntel, and
faster with large files as well. It may be my imagination, but RegExp "feels"
faster compared to ST2 as well.

And as others mentioned, a few plugins are ST3 only. The linters are on my
must-have list for editors. ST3 added support for additional "decoration" of
the gutter and of code, as well as minimal "dialog" support - I suspect that's
why those plugins are ST3 only.

